# Idler Pully Adjustment?



## PointBlank (Aug 12, 2011)

My belt keeps coming off my LT1000.When this happens it still runs,but i am unable to move forward or reverse.I have to tip it on it's side and take it off the idler pully then put it back on the pully way in the back (transaxle?).

Is there a way to tighten up the idler pully some so it will tighten up the loose belt some? If not,do you feel my belt is simply to sloppy / loose due to age?

I am not sure how old the belt is,i did see minor scuffs and dings in the belt but not "too" bad.

Last,i have looked at how to take the deck off and i am not confident enough....yet :dazed: If i need to replace it,can it be done with the deck on,just tipped on it's side,etc?

Thx fer any help!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Tipping a tractor on its side isn't a good idea!Try to raise the front of the tractor with a jack,and put some stands under it,instead. As for your question,it sounds as if the belt is just stretched so far,that the tensioner won't keep it straight,or there's a belt guide missing,somewhere.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> Welcome to the forum! Tipping a tractor on its side isn't a good idea!Try to raise the front of the tractor with a jack,and put some stands under it,instead. As for your question,it sounds as if the belt is just stretched so far,that the tensioner won't keep it straight,or there's a belt guide missing,somewhere.



........:ditto:


----------



## PointBlank (Aug 12, 2011)

Thx fer the help!

Can i replace the belt with the deck still attached or will it HAVE to come off?I have not removed the deck yet and am kinda leary?

Also,can i look for a cheaper belt than Craftsman at Walmart,etc?

Thx again


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

PointBlank said:


> Thx fer the help!
> 
> Can i replace the belt with the deck still attached or will it HAVE to come off?I have not removed the deck yet and am kinda leary?
> 
> ...



You might could but it will be really hard to get to everything..for the belt TSC may be able to match one up..


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Don't know a lot about your mower but I'd not overlook the possibility that tension pulley and its arm are worn badly and not doings its job.

As for belts, check this place out. Recently bought a set for my Cub, kevlar reinforced, prices are real decent and belts looked good but weren't major brand.

Welcome to VBELTS4LESS™ - V-Belt Supplier of: Mower V-Belts - Industrial V-Belts - Banded V-Belts - Kevlar V-Belts at Low Prices. <BR>Division Of Belarus Tractor International


----------



## PointBlank (Aug 12, 2011)

Hmmmm.......:dazed:

I need both belts:


One belt (#130801) is $7.39 and is 1/2" x 95.5"

The other belt (#144959) is $17.29 and is 1/2" x 95.5".This is Kevlar


So both belts i need for my mower are 1/2" x 95.5"? 

Should i go Kevlar ($17.29) for both,or does one have to be rubber? 

Thx


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Sounds like worn belts or missing belt retainers. By far itll be easier to remove the deck to access everything easier.

Id suggest the kevlar/heavy duty belts - or youll be changing the belts again soon.

Most autoparts stores also carry green kevlar belts .


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

At that price I'd spring for the Kevlar belts. The equipment doesn't know or care what kind of material is used for the reinforcement but the Kevlar reinforced belts will last longer. What is your time worth to you? The OEM belt on my Cub was kevlar reinforced and was starting to look bad at 8 yrs. OEM kevlar reinforced belt is $35.


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

Mickey said:


> Don't know a lot about your mower but I'd not overlook the possibility that tension pulley and its arm are worn badly and not doings its job.
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> ...


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

stickerpicker said:


> Mickey said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know a lot about your mower but I'd not overlook the possibility that tension pulley and its arm are worn badly and not doings its job.
> ...


----------

